# What did you get under your belt in 2011?



## ednaout

It's that time of year again...

So, what did you get after in 2011? Any new runs? Did you kill it on old runs? Did you run something that you've walked in the past because you weren't "there" yet? 

I had an interesting year...Nursing school kept me busy and quite honestly, miserable, for the spring season, which was reflected in my boating. I swam pretty much every time I got in my boat....including the Golden play park....TWICE...yup.

I had a little talk with myself about the value of getting "Bs" vs "As," and my "self" said to chill the hell out, get some Bs, and enjoy boating and life...to which I listened. "Self" is a real smarty pants.

My list of highlights in 2011 is short and sweet. I had a great time hitting the same runs over and over.

BAILEY!!!  
I hit this as many times as I could and although got on once in 2010, 2011 way better - What a FUN RUN!

Upper Gnarrows on the Poudre 
Real nice to finally run super collider - been waiting on that one - 

Did I mention BAILEY already? Ha, it's just such so good!

Black Rock on Clear Creek 
I've run it before, but felt much better about it in 2011 than 2010, and had a real good time play boating it at low water. The play boating ventures, down through Rigo, ranged from a smidgen over 200, down to a whopping 70 cfs.

I can't wait for the upcoming season (and yes, I am 100% positive we are going to get snow...). I will be done with nursing school and be able to give my kayaking the undivided attention it deserves!

Happy New Year! Twenty Twelve! 

*SNOW DANCING!!!!!!!*


----------



## cataraftgirl

The highlight of 2011 for me was just being able to get on the river. I had major knee surgery with a recovery that hasn't gone very well. So just getting back in my boat and hitting the river was a huge accomplishment. I owe a big thanks to the awesome folks I run with......they took such good care of me, and didn't allow me to wimp out and feel sorry for myself.
July 2011 I got to check the Rogue River off my life list. What a beautiful place and a great trip with a fun bunch of people.

Edna.....Congrats on Nursing school. I've been in the profession for 31 years & still love it.
KJ


----------



## Kendi

My 2011 highlight was the Rogue as well. We went in mid November and it was amazing! My first multi in my new boat with some of the best people in the world.


----------



## DoubleYouEss

My highlights for 2011 were moving to Colorado. As far as new runs, I lived on the Ark all summer rafting for potentially my last full time season, bounced down the Roaring Fork, and parts of the Rio Grande through Big Bend. 2012, is going to be an epic year for sure.


----------



## Toni

Totally fun season! 

We intoduced Riley (10) to Westwater this year. That was a big mental step for me after having a scary, 12,000 CFS, 6 month pregnant swim with him! He ran Little D in his kayak, and rode the rest of the canyon in the raft with me.

The Eagle at 4000 had some big hits and was super fast.

6 days on the Dolores...pretty relaxing. 

I'd have to say my favorite runs were down Boulder Creek, some at high water. The first at 400 CFS in a 12' raft with an oar frame. Working up to a little over 900 CFS in the 16' Aire with an oar frame. Having it in my back yard got me out there 15 times or more, and the ability to bring non-boater friends and family was awesome. Definitely got my ass kicked (Beth, shhh). I decided the mid 600s were sticky hole hell and oars, after they're ripped out of your hands, can take on a personality of their own! But I had some fantastic bruises, good stories, and certainly upped my skills.

Maybe if we all put out our thanks for a great 2011 season, we'll see some snow soon.

Happy New Year!


----------



## mhelm

I got to do a lot of Class V boating, but I was stoked to do Gilman Gorge for my first time and then hit up North Fork of the Crystal (one of my favorites) in the same weekend. I also paddled 28 miles of Clear Creek (Lawson to Golden) in one day and didn't walk anything but the dam. Also my 3rd day on the Gauley this year I did the marathon 26 miles. Very fun year!!!


----------



## ednaout

> Definitely got my ass kicked (Beth, shhh).


Oh man! How could I forget our run down Boulder Creek!?! A highlight for sure!!! Toni, all I know is we ended the run with everything we started it with...even if everything wasn't the same shape...

PUTTING OUT HUGE THANKS FOR 2011!!!



> Edna.....Congrats on Nursing school. I've been in the profession for 31 years & still love it.


Cataraftgirl,
1) you're boofing a cat in your pic - i've always thought that was awesome.
2) I'll have to get in touch next time I head to Utah!


----------



## lhowemt

My highlight was the sf salmon. It is a sweet and remote class v run and it was even better than people said. It was a weird year for me, not a lot of new stuff. But i continue to get flips on new rivers and survive. And keep coming back for more and working on becoming a solid class v boater. Still stepping it up. 

Flips also included in my new ik on day 1!

My big goal for this year is golden canyon on the sf clearwater. What a stinker it was to catch last year. Other goals from last year moved on to this year are the cascade and tumwater in nw wa. I'm looking forward to starting the year in the gc on my little cat, i hope that starts out an awesome year.

Let it snow ladies!


----------



## ducksrus

duckie madness....1/11/11 - 11/1/11

Thailand....Gulf of Thailand , Siem Reap, kwai................48 days
Uganda..White Nile...................................................20 '
Tennessee....Ocoee,Tellico........................................87 '
West Virgina...Gauley.................................................1 '
Colorado......Roaring Fork, Eagle, Colorado....................21 '
Utah.....Colorado.....................................................10 '
...., total..............................................................187
Countries traveled 2011..Japan, Thailand, Ethiopia, Uganda, India, Italy
dead people witnessd.................................8
Swims..........


----------



## ducksrus

Cambodia - Siem Reap river.& Tha Thai.river/.....first D
Thailand - Kwai, Song Preak rivers ( not siem reap )


----------



## lhowemt

Dudes, this is a chica-fest forum. Not to dis on you but i think the point of betty buzz is for gals to have a place to share on our own.

I did have another first this year, a couple of ladies sup river evenings, one even included a class I rapid that felt HUGE! It was so fun to get out with gals on the water in a new way. But watch the chatting in shallow water, when you fall off because you're not paying attention and hit bottom in your knee it hurts!

I'm not sure if i'll do it much this year now that i have an IK.


----------



## caspermike

Most people just click home page on buzz and it keeps current list of all the currents.. And don't pay attention to much else but titles anyways girls only is kinda sexist not like the buzz is an all dude forum dude.


----------



## ednaout

Hey, no offense to anyone - I started this as a thread that anyone can respond to, and to possibly highlight the women on this forum, but it's certainly not exclusive. I like to give ol' Betty some Buzz from time to time! The same thread went around last year and it was fun reading everyone's responses, regardless of gender.

Let's get back to 2011 and what you got on - also - probably should have tacked on goals for 2012...maybe that can be a spring thread.....


----------



## lhowemt

Any guy that posts about dead people witnessed as his brah stoke for the year is going to hear from this ole betty-


----------



## ednaout

I noticed that too, and thought it strange to put this on a highlight (of sorts) list....

Well, still looking forward to seeing other's posts. 

One personal highlight of Bailey that I meant to mention, is that I spent a lot of time walking deer creek. I swam it in 2010, and although I (thankfully) had a super easy swim, I had a mental "rapid block" about it. I finally got over it and then had a ball lapping it over and over...I'm glad I waited for the internal "click" to happen that tells you it's time... I was psyched to get that rapid in this year. I was also pretty stoked about Super Max. The first time, I was off line a little, and missed the boof, but it was still pretty clean...stayed upright and all.
The next time I ran it and was entirely off line (because of a ridiculously shittayyy peel out from the eddy) and ran the middle shoot...I think it unnerved my paddling pals, but it went surprisingly smooth...butta-like, you could say.
I can't wait to clean it up though!!!

LET IT SNOW LET IT SNOW LET IT SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lhowemt

I walked my first rapid this year also, with my IK. It's pretty handy being able to carry your boat around a rapid, especially when it's like your 4th day in an IK, and it's a solid Class IV rapid, pushing + at the bumped up flow from the dam I didn't know about! Cat boats are so committing, if you're not ready to run an entire run you don't go. It sure was nice to be able to just save it for another day. I considered it almost as big of a hurdle as tackling a big rapid, being able to just walk on by!


----------



## ski_kayak365

38 consecutive months with at least one day on the water, includes 1/1/12.

For 2011....124 days,221 runs, 31 new runs, 25,000 vert feet for the vertical challenge. ya, I like to keep a vivid boating log.
New Runs...
Arizona..West Fork Clear Creek, Verde River
CO...Byers, Upper Poudre Narrows, Upper Animas, South Fork Rio Grande, Idaho springs town run, Middle Clear Creek, Gore Creek, Homestake, Durango playpark, Valecito, Gilman, NF crystal, SF crystal, Crystal Mill Falls, Joe Wright, Spencer heights, Frasier, Black Canyon, Big T gnar (minus garbage and double), 
MD...Upper Yough
WV...Upper and Middle Gauley
Costa Rica...Upper and Lower Naranjo, Last 3 rapids of the upper Chirripo, Lower Chirripo, Rio Buenavista, Upper Sarapique, Poza Azul plus the 2 miles of rapids above the waterfall.

Plus I got the biggest waterfalls of my boating career so far...25ft (SF crystal), 30ft(Pozo Azul, costa rica)


I'll back Beth up on watching that mental block on Bailey and then seeing her get past it. It was a great season on Bailey, not to mention having it running over 700cfs, and Ian putting together an amazing BAILEYFEST!!!!!


----------



## adgeiser

i had a good year.... even if i did go through 3 helmets (earning me the nickname "upsidedown and backwards")

Bailey was amazing, every chance i got.... my new favorite run.
Whiteline on the poudre (both upsidedown and backwards and cleanly....i preferred the cleanly) next season the rest of upper to finnish off all of the poudre from rustic down
Dumont on clear creek
upper clear creek.....(being the last run i needed to complete all of clear creek)
upper and lower rustic
South fork of the poudre
north gate canyon of the north platte
boulder creek blue bridge down(broken helmet.. no swim, and well also a swim on another run )
north st vrain creek
big t below the gnar

and can't forget confluence park...mmm, mmm, mmmm (officially that was new years day though.

also cleanup many old stand by runs.

great season.


----------



## one legged wonder

this was my first official year of boating so everything that i ran was new  with this being said i got on over 15 rivers in 4 states, paddled every month of the year (plus new years ) and had over 100 days in my boat and my top three runs for my first year were The Numbers on the arkansas, Barrel Springs on the Colorado and the Lochsa.


----------



## gannon_w

Did I just enter a thread where a guy is complaining that there are too many girl boaters posting? Feel free to boat with me ladies


----------



## Randaddy

Under my belt I have developed more of a belly this year.

Grand Canyon and a whole lotta Poudre... hopefully 2012 will be more diverse.


----------



## Kendrick

Got on Gore for the first time last season. Went twice, and then the Gore season was pretty much over for me. I'm wary of going at a flow too different from 1000 cfs, since that's the only flow I know on it. You'd think the second time would be easier, but my heart was racing the second time I was approaching Gore Rapid, probably even more than before; and I'm using the sneak on the right, not even going in the meat.


----------



## bjett

Grand Canyon, Lees to Pearce. Hand paddling ~240 miles of it was the coolest experience of 2011 by far.
Hand paddling the Russell Fork Gorge at fall release was probably the 2nd coolest, yet scariest, experience of 2011.


----------



## caspermike

I rafted house rock on gallatin above commercial cut off, first d swan creek micro mank, south willow creek, granite creek , Clark's fork box, all 15 miles north fork Payette, tried getting north fork little wind and paddled part of the run which was really high, hit the upper waterfall on middle fork popo agie. Blackfoot river in Idaho was sick. Did a little late fall recon as well down a true gem needing to be unnamed.. Those were the new runs I got on.
As far as regulars hit quake again little over a week ago which was rad, gallatin at all levels, bear trap above recommended level. Big timber couple times, upper hyalite creek really high, hyalite creek roadside section was my usual dawn patrol run cause I could drive there in less than 15 minutes run it run my shuttle and be back in time to catch the bus to the club where I worked a full time job. Got on deer creek, boxelder, Fremont canyon, macho munches was sickness at the Casper park, the pots of the Stillwater, lower Mesa falls, greys river, lunch counter on the snake, paddled the first mile of Laramie river cause we got skunked on bluegrass. 

Def stoked for 2012 hopefully snow adds up in the right places. Gonna be a year full of exploration! Lots of new new runs which hopefully brings more of that good attention to wyo cause it does have the classics an lots of granite from Laramie Range to the Winds to the Beartooths to couple other places, can't wait! 

Anyways hopefully make it nw before spring time. Savin up the money working everyday this winter. Come on snow

Also if anybody wants to step up there level a bit I'm going throw a creek race on Boxelder Creek this spring. Gonna be team style grassroots race gonna be sick! If enough people drive we could turn it into a mini grand prix, surf, creek, and a fat race down Fremont!


----------



## carvedog

I got to watch my six year old jump into a rapid (small, small) on the lower Middle Fork Salmon last August. She had been bugging me all summer to 'swim' a rapid after being told learning to swim in current is the only way she could do a high water run with me. 

Prolly my highlight of the year, since I saw no new water. That's all I have.


----------



## Phil U.

carvedog said:


> I got to watch my six year old jump into a rapid (small, small) on the lower Middle Fork Salmon last August. She had been bugging me all summer to 'swim' a rapid after being told learning to swim in current is the only way she could do a high water run with me.
> 
> Prolly my highlight of the year, since I saw no new water. That's all I have.



Yeah, but that's as good as it gets.


----------



## lhowemt

Get her a cat jerry, she'll be surfing by the time she's 10. Seriously


----------



## Mmcquillen

I surfed my first, decent sized (I playboat in lyons as an explanation) SSSIIICCCCKKKK!!!!!! wave. Lunch Counter on the Snake @ 10,000. I had an amazing 3 minute ride with with my first Air Blunts linked with clean spins. Also, Kings Wave, Gros Ventre, Alberton Gorge.

I'm most proud of running Middle and Lower Narrows on the Poudre. SO much fun!!!!!


----------



## ednaout

> Middle and Lower Narrows on the Poudre. SO much fun!!!!!


Hell Yes! I LOVE the POUDRE!!


----------



## ski_kayak365

1st falls, all of bailey minus 1st falls in my zg, right side of fantasy flight, double lapped slideways with blue angel style paddling it, riggo above 500, upper clear creek in the dark in a rainstorm at 1400


----------



## Nessy

Upper and Lower Blue, Waterton, Tunnel 1, Filter Plant, Pumphouse, Glenwood Canyon, Lawson, Lodore, Deso, Fractions, and Brown's. Most by kayak. Some rafting. Sweet season!


----------



## catwoman

Not tons of river this year, but new runs included Boulder Creek with the Franks (sent Andy H swimming twice) and the Fraser. The boy (8 at the time) swam several rapids and swam across a swollen boulder creek to prove that he was ready for Westwater. Sadly I was not on his westwater trip, but I hear he enjoyed it.


----------



## ~Bank

Awesome season with lots of water. I was happy to paddle with great people, in amazing places. My highlight was the Black Boxes of the San Rafael Swell @ high water. Yule creek @ higher flows was the best 5 min of kayaking I've ever experienced. I'm looking forward to March, I'm excited for Gore to be flushed and runnable again. We will get some snow, and the rivers will rise again.


----------



## Tindel

I had never kayaked before this season... so some of this might seem tame to most of you... but - I learned how to roll, got three stitches on the lip from a rock at Deckers while not executing said roll, made it through the Chutes upright on my last float of the season, completed several floats near the end of the season without swimming, and hung out with some good friends. It was a great year on the H20. I can't wait for April/May.

Goals for 2012... Develop a 100% combat roll. Get a hand roll - just in case. Continue developing my off-side and eskimo rolls, get good at playboating. Run Waterton, Shoshone, Lower Blue and parts of Foxton.


----------



## ednaout

> I had never kayaked before this season... so some of this might seem tame to most of you... but - I learned how to roll, got three stitches on the lip from a rock at Deckers while not executing said roll, made it through the Chutes upright on my last float of the season, completed several floats near the end of the season without swimming, and hung out with some good friends. It was a great year on the H20. I can't wait for April/May.
> 
> Goals for 2012... Develop a 100% combat roll. Get a hand roll - just in case. Continue developing my off-side and eskimo rolls, get good at playboating. Run Waterton, Shoshone, Lower Blue and parts of Foxton.


Sounds like a solid first season, stitches and all: ) Love your hand roll goal! Your post reminds me that I want to get a "goals" list together for twenty twelve! Thanks.


Still doin' the snow dance....it's coming...


----------



## ednaout

Ture:


> I didn't swim in 2010. That was a small miracle.


I pulled that quote from this same thread, the 2010 version...this would be more that a small miracle for me - but would be sweet. 

One of my goals is run Gore, at around 1000. I ran it a couple of years ago and was gripped the whole way. I wasn't ready for it and it wasn't fun. I would like to get a good run in to sort of replace that last one. I don't want to walk anything - even though there's no shame in that.
Also, I think that I walk stuff sometimes more because of fear, as opposed to my abilities. I think a healthy dose of fear is vital, but I don't want that to limit my boating. 
While I want to get some new runs in, I really want to challenge myself to take harder lines of runs I already know and may have been afraid to take in the past. 

*snow dancin*


----------



## NathanH.

I got in a couple of new runs and got my butt kicked on a couple too.

Some new runs for me this year included OBJ, Slate, Daisy, Upper East, Pine Creek above 1,000, Clear Creek of the Ark, Numbers @ 2,800, Royal Gorge at 3,000 and Parkdale at peak flow.

I think my favorite of all of those has to be high water Parkdale in my playboat. Nothing beats the local runs with massive waves and a few munchy holes to keep it exciting.

Also experienced breaking a paddle while in a hole for the first time this year. Not the most enjoyable of experiences.

Hope everyone is looking to add some great runs to the list in 2012, I would really like to spend more time up on Clear Creek and the St. Vrain this year as I haven't ever boated either of them.

Nathan H.


----------



## one legged wonder

~Bank said:


> We will get some snow, and the rivers will rise again.


 love your positive attitude. i hope your right.


----------



## milo

*.......*

.... i have never "piped in" on this topic before but seeing how i was beat down this season due to various injuries(lowerback-moto crash, dislocated knee and broken rib-townie bike crash, rolled ankle-coal creek race)since i missed most of the season, i will......i stuffed my fucked up leg and my toasted ankle in my BURN and fired up the UPPER TAYLOR...it was super good just to get back into the water!!!!i then stuffed my fattened ass and fucked up body parts into my S6-192 for the TAYLOR....aside from crying about the discomfort, all was fine....next i got on the NUMBERS @ 3800.....wow, that was splashy!!!made me remember how much fun kayaking is....so, i went to the UPPER EAST with my bro.....i got surfed and he ran me over and into the willows i went... i swam but "alligator wrestled" my boat out before i lost it.....i was impressed with my "wrestlin' skills" but still, i cried out loud....and drank booty beer.....i took up volleyball for 1 month(indoor padded shit)....well, that was fun but thoughts of boofing some shit started to creep into my weak, frail and gay mind.....so i "made the call"....i got my BLACK CANYON veteran buddy CHRIS GNARSEN(who missed all season due to shoulder injury) to round up his buddy whose been wanting to get some ivy action.....we had a great overnighter and all the parts seemed to be working just fine.......well, those thoughts of boofing some shit would not go away so easily so, we loaded up some gear and dropped back in with better flows....it was a great trip in the BLACK with sean lee, kurt(who ran the stikine)[email protected], myself, jakook nemec and dirty hippie.... it was the first time i felt like i was slowing the group down due to my gayness(portaging)....i hope to get more boatin in next season..... milozadik wishecouldski 420 cb


----------



## ski_kayak365

lol, surfed and run over?? Gotta be midget wrestler at high water?? and a shit ton of willows to get stuffed into....if that was the same place, we had a many of us surfed, swimming or stuffed into the willows on that corner. scary at high water.........Mbox next year w/ me Milo?...gotta get a crew of lame rafters w/ a ton of beer to do gunni and let us camp/drink w/ em. take out at pleasure.


----------



## mhelm

I did about forty laps in that eddie @ midget wrestler a couple seasons ago. I think its less than a mile total, but I was dead after that run at high water!


----------



## ski_kayak365

For sure. 3/4 mi. but w/ high flows, it can be bombed in less than 5 mins, especially when your chasing a boat.

Start this at 8:50 to get a birds eye view of our crew going round n round, 2011.
Crested Butte 2011 on Vimeo


----------



## Pro Leisure

In all 60+ days on the water in my first full season rafting...
Started out with Ruby-HT & WW, lots of Upper C, Eagle River & Glenwood Canyon. Finished strong with Deso and my first time through Cataract Canyon(besides awesome big water, the doll house rules!). Can't wait to get back on the river!


----------

